# [Case Mod] The Spectre (formerly SwitchBox)



## phillyd

*Next Purchases!*

*Vote in the poll above!*


----------



## phillyd

*Parts list:*
*Purchased:*


Spoiler: Core Components




CPU: Intel i7 3770k Ivy Bridge
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB SSD
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
GPU: MSI Twin Frozr MSI 7950 3GB
PSU: Cooler Master Hybrid Pro 1050W






Spoiler: Other Components



[*] NZXT Switch 810 Matte Black
[*] NZXT HUE LED Controller





Spoiler: Peripherals




Mouse: Razer Naga Epic
Mousepad: Razer Goliathus Extended Speed Edition
Monitor: HP 2311x 23" 1080p LED




*Sponsored:*


Spoiler: By Performance-PC's




Pump: Swiftech MCP-655
Reservoir: FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series 250ml






Spoiler: By KBtalking




KBtalking Pro with black on black PBT keycaps, black O-rings, and Cherry MX red switches






Spoiler: By Danger Den




CPU Block: M6 Nickel Intel






Spoiler: By Gigabyte




G1 Sniper.3 z77 EATX






Spoiler: By Monsoon Cooling




Fittings: 18x Matte Black 3/8" ID 5/8" OD Compressions
Fittings: 6x Matte Black 90° 5/8" LED Plug
Fittings: 6x Matte Black 45° 5/8" LED Plug
Fitting LED's: 12x Green LED






Spoiler: By Corsair




Fans: 14 Air Static Pressure Quiet Edition 120mm
Fans: 5 Air Flow Performance Edition 140mm






Spoiler: By Reeven




Fan Controller: Six Eyes RFC-01




*To Be Purchased:*


Spoiler: Core Components




GPU: MSI Twin Frozr MSI 7950 3GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Silver 1866MHz 2x4GB






Spoiler: Cooling




Radiator: Alphacool NexXxos UT45 360mm
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 240mm
Tubing: Primochill LRT 3//8" ID 5/8" OD Clear Tubing
Blocks: 2xEK FC-7950 nickel






Spoiler: Peripherals




Monitor: X-Star 27" 1440p IPS


----------



## phillyd

*Index*
*Bold*=original photos
_Italics_=important outside content
*Parts in my posession*
Incoming parts
Parts to be bought
Peripherals chosen
*Mousepad Arrived*
*Mouse Arrived*
*Test bench almost done*
3770k bought
*More bench progress*
*Even more bench progress*
_*Modder Diaries feature*_
*Test bench done*
*Test bench, G1.Sniper 3, 3770k up & running*
*G1.Sniper 3 Unboxing Video*
*Cooler Master V6 and overclocks*
_My new blog_
Performance-PCs parts announced
*Performance-PCs box arrived*
*Won a Bitfenix Recon & Traded for an XSPC EX240*
*FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series 250ml res arrived*
Danger Den Box coming
*Danger Den M6 and 680 blocks arrived*
*Corsair Air SP120 and AF140 Fans arrived*
_Reeven "Six Eyes" RFC-01_
*Lots of Pictures*
*Temporary RAM and Reeven RFC-01 Arrived*
*Switch 810 Arrived*
*Case Line-up*
*Crazy Cable Management*
*Monsoon Fittings Arrived*
*Razer Goliathus Extended Speed Edition & Battlestation pics*
*Homemade P4 Keychain*
*Razer BlackWidow Tournament with keycaps, Razer Onza, and Battlestation pics*
*MSI 7950 Twin Frozr Arrived*
*7950 Install and battlestation pics*
*CLC Install & Overclocking*
*KBtalking Pro Unboxing*
_Thanks to the sponsors_
*KBTalking Pro +green keycaps*
*Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS360 rad arrived*
*SwitchBox is water cooled*
*Update Video, KBtalking Pro Disassembly and various pics*
*Naga Epic, Performance-PC's visit, Theme announcement, and more*
Junpus TIM and Vengeance Pro RAM purchased
*Case trim painted green*
*5.25" bay screws painted*
*Junpus TIM arrived*
*Corsair Vengeance Pro arrived*
*Redone water cooling loop and higher quality pics!*
*Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80Ω headphones*
*Better pics of the DT770 Pro 80Ω & Fiio E17 pics!*


----------



## phillyd

[Reserved]


----------



## YouGotJaked

Subbed! Looks like a very creative and original idea. Can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## phillyd

Thanks


----------



## Zantrill

Subbed as well. hmmm.... can't wait to see this.... (how does one get sponsored?)


----------



## superericla

I'm subbed. I remember seeing that sketch before, probably in the Switch 810 thread. It's an interesting idea and depending on where you take it, this could be a really amazing build.


----------



## phillyd

its an interesting process. just become irresistible to a company.


----------



## shadowhero18

subbed


----------



## phillyd

thanks shadow


----------



## mr one

hmmmm, it looks interesting, i still serching for a old boombox to fit my htpc


----------



## phillyd

speaking of which,
*I will need an old boombox, if anyone knows of a good place to get one cheap*


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> speaking of which,
> *I will need an old boombox, if anyone knows of a good place to get one cheap*


flea market is the best place to find one, or just ask guys from THIS place, they also has a facebook page and its a international wide boombox lovers


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> flea market is the best place to find one, or just ask guys from THIS place, they also has a facebook page and its a international wide boombox lovers


thanks


----------



## Zantrill

Had I saved all my boombox's when I was in my teens/20's, I'de be rich!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Had I saved all my boombox's when I was in my teens/20's, I'de be rich!


yeah their prices now a high like a .... . And some god i mean really good looking and rarity boomboxes has price 1k and more USD


----------



## phillyd

I'll find a cheap broken one. It doesnt even need drivers


----------



## mr one

look at toshiba wx 1 model







you gonna love it and keep it because it sounds sooooo good







if you wanna some inspiration look at lasonic old boomboxes not a new one they had put onto market newly


----------



## phillyd

yeah I'm not using any of the electronics, just some parts from the front and an anntena.


----------



## mr one

if you gonna need some suggestions with boombox theme or things ask im gonna answer, im making collection of them and also repairing


----------



## phillyd

thanks


----------



## ratherbewalking

subd


----------



## phillyd

*Plans Update!*
I'm going to get Mionix peripherals. the first Items i will actually have for this build will be this mouse and keyboard



and the keyboard later

and maybe this headset


----------



## ratherbewalking

nice choices!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratherbewalking*
> 
> nice choices!


thanks mate









all you aussies make it hard to _not_ say mate


----------



## simonfredette

subbed , are you gonna run green LED in that raystorm instead of the stock blue. what about tubing and fluid .. I like your mionix periphs


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> subbed , are you gonna run green LED in that raystorm instead of the stock blue. what about tubing and fluid .. I like your mionix periphs


definitely green LED's on the block. and probably Mayhems dye and clear tubing.


----------



## simonfredette

you might not be able to get AS green a liquid , I mean as florescent green as your mobo , you could get UV green tubing , unless you use an exposed res like a tube res or a frozen Q , then mayhem might be better !

http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=82_83&products_id=242


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> you might not be able to get AS green a liquid , I mean as florescent green as your mobo , you could get UV green tubing , unless you use an exposed res like a tube res or a frozen Q , then mayhem might be better !
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=82_83&products_id=242


I'll probably get a tube res


----------



## simonfredette

then yeah go with the mayhem like you said , its worth flushing every few months to have it look really radioactive like that.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> then yeah go with the mayhem like you said , its worth flushing every few months to have it look really radioactive like that.


they are 1 year coolants, but ya ill work with em as needed.


----------



## simonfredette

you can filter it too its more to get junk out of the loop than because the fluid is bad , I wouldnt even leave distilled water and kill coil for a year , somehow crap magically makes it into the loop.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> you can filter it too its more to get junk out of the loop than because the fluid is bad , I wouldnt even leave distilled water and kill coil for a year , somehow crap magically makes it into the loop.


ill see what happens. i may not have it that long.


----------



## jaker1993

subbed. Want to see the end result to this idea.


----------



## phillyd

thanks jaker!


----------



## phillyd

*My mousepad arrived*


----------



## mr one

where is all ur modding?







im waiting for some pics


----------



## phillyd

haha i dont even have the parts yet. The only things ive bought are the mousepad and mouse







gotta finish the Water Phantom!


----------



## superericla

Well that mousepad looks pretty good.


----------



## phillyd

thanks guys







check out my other build? its in the sig!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my other build? its in the sig!


i was reading all that stuff you wrote in water phantom thread







and i was thinking maybe i can steal some parts?







just to make sure you wont go too epic







( too epic until chuck norris shows up)







how yours boombox serchings?


----------



## phillyd

no results on the boombox


----------



## golfergolfer

Subbed this looks like a great idea and I love the Mionix stuff


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> no results on the boombox


if you wanna i can get some contacts where you can buy some of them


----------



## phillyd

If i dont have any luck soon I'll check


----------



## phillyd

Got my mouse!


----------



## skitzab1

thort i already subed this owell
subed now


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Got my mouse!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thinking of getting this smexy setup... hmmm


----------



## jaker1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Got my mouse!


Nice mouse mate.
So what LED colour you leaving it for normal use?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> thort i already subed this owell
> subed now


thanks skitz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Thinking of getting this smexy setup... hmmm


It's a great setup! note the mousepad is thin, and the mouse is best for palm grippers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> Nice mouse mate.
> So what LED colour you leaving it for normal use?


the LED color is the DPI switch and I havent installed its drivers yet so I'm using green, which is 1600 DPI. I would have it on blue until i sold the water phantom (my Avatar S is being sold with my water phantom) but 3200 dpi is too high for me.


----------



## GhostSniper08

aww man...we have to wait till september??? but i want to know what it looks like nowwww ...lol ..i like that mobo. i wish that had somethign like that for AMD processors..


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> aww man...we have to wait till september??? but i want to know what it looks like nowwww ...lol ..i like that mobo. i wish that had somethign like that for AMD processors..


I'll probably be done early.
I should be getting a bench, the case RAM, PSU, GPU's CPU, mobo and SSD's this month.


----------



## Fantomau

are those monsoon rotaries out yet?


----------



## phillyd

they will be very very soon.


----------



## Fantomau

How soon is SOON







I wouldnt mind trying the LED module with them.

I was told awhile back that they'd be out late march/april.


----------



## phillyd

a couple weeks I'm guessing. and gene has been doing his best! I am going to use the LED modules and maybe the new Modular reservoir.
*Monsoon Cooling*


----------



## Dwood

This build is going to be awesome. I love my monsoon fittings, their new stuff looks good too


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> a couple weeks I'm guessing. and gene has been doing his best! I am going to use the LED modules and maybe the new Modular reservoir.
> *Monsoon Cooling*


That modular res can already be bought, Its like a DD Monsoon Premium Res.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_950&products_id=30107

Basically the same thing, With some design differences.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> This build is going to be awesome. I love my monsoon fittings, their new stuff looks good too


thanks man, I'm sure You'll play a part
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> a couple weeks I'm guessing. and gene has been doing his best! I am going to use the LED modules and maybe the new Modular reservoir.
> *Monsoon Cooling*
> 
> 
> 
> That modular res can already be bought, Its like a DD Monsoon Premium Res.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_950&products_id=30107
> 
> Basically the same thing, With some design differences.
Click to expand...

hmm good find. though i have talked with gene and those differences should be worth it.

*I will be purchasing the 3770k and getting the motherboard tuesday (they will be shipped then) and maybe a couple more things. and the test bench should be coming relatively soon.*


----------



## phillyd

Dwood is almost done with the test bench


----------



## superericla

Wow, that test bench looks amazing. I'm looking into ordering some parts from Dwood myself, he seems to do some really high quality work.


----------



## phillyd

thanks! and I can attest to his work quality. ive had 5 of his pieces already, and im getting another 3-5 for this build


----------



## superericla

I'm looking into getting a custom top for my Switch personally, he's trying to figure out how to make the snap-in part though so it may take some time. I'm looking forward to seeing where this build goes from here.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm looking into getting a custom top for my Switch personally, he's trying to figure out how to make the snap-in part though so it may take some time. I'm looking forward to seeing where this build goes from here.


thanks! if he figures something out, I'll probably buy something from him too!


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm looking into getting a custom top for my Switch personally, he's trying to figure out how to make the snap-in part though so it may take some time. I'm looking forward to seeing where this build goes from here.


I'd be interested in seeing this too.


----------



## Fantomau

Hopefully the Monsoon fittings come out soon, anxiously awaiting the angled and LED fittings.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau*
> 
> Hopefully the Monsoon fittings come out soon, anxiously awaiting the angled and LED fittings.


you arent the only one!


----------



## phillyd

i7 3770k that clocks to 4.7GHz stable at 1.32v







thanks to DexNFx
gigabyte just responded saying they are shipping the G1.Sniper 3 today as well. I will have it on the test bench (probably) in 10 days for reviews and such. As soon as the water phantom is finished and the sale is complete this build will get moving.


----------



## phillyd

Dwood is going to make me die if he keeps on making it any more awesome


----------



## superericla

Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## phillyd

Ik, and he keeps on making it better!!


----------



## TheBadBull

I thought I subbed last time I checked in here?

Oh well... At least I'm subbed this time.


----------



## phillyd

you may be subbed via the star at the bottom but you had not commented yet.


----------



## TheBadBull

I like to lurk.


----------



## superericla

How much is that test bench costing you? I'd love to have a water cooling test bench.


----------



## phillyd

Dwood is selling it to me for $80 because its mostly reassembly and paint of his old one. He could double it and youd still be getting an amazing deal.
I am also a returning customer of his.


----------



## superericla

Wow, that is a good deal. I'll be sure to chime in with Dwood when I have the cash for a custom test bench.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> How much is that test bench costing you? I'd love to have a water cooling test bench.


Still working on the final price, there will be different "models" with different prices.

More pictures are in my thread.

Oh yeah I am spending some time with the top to our switches this weekend.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Still working on the final price, there will be different "models" with different prices.
> More pictures are in my thread.
> Oh yeah I am spending some time with the top to our switches this weekend.


Would love to see what you come up with for a custom top.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Oh yeah I am spending some time with the top to our switches this weekend.


what do you mean?


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what do you mean?


That was meant for superericla, the top panels I am trying to customize for our Switch 810s


----------



## phillyd

it keeps getting better :O


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys! I'll be leaving tomorrow very early for a 6-day trip, and I will almost definitely not be on OCN. When I get back the Water Phantom will come to a close and this build will really kick off. I am getting my 3770k, G1.Sniper 3, and test bench very soon. I will have pictures up and will begin to review the board, as well as an unboxing of the board. I will start to get the other components following.
*I need a power supply*
to run this rig, at stock speeds, on air cooling for a short time. my Hale82 is going to Australia to get sleeved by skitzab1, and I want something to run my rig off of. does anyone have a spare I could use?


----------



## phillyd

I got featured in a modder's blog! Check it out








http://modderdiaries.blogspot.ca/2012/06/june-news-water-phantom.html


----------



## simonfredette

good job man , that phantom was pretty sick looking, I always thought they looked a bit too futuristic or plastic y .. but it looked really good , im excited to see the final product of the switch. I have a switch and a guardian


----------



## phillyd

thanks







and I do prefer more simplistic cases in a way. The Phantom 410 has got to be the most easily moddable case for beginners. It allows for so many simple but great looking changes.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## chino1974

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*






Where did you get that test bench buddy? I love it! I want one now!!!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Where did you get that test bench buddy? I love it! I want one now!!!


thats Dwood's work, the log for it is here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1273411/build-log-dwoods-triple-t-ocn-artisan-bench/


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Where did you get that test bench buddy? I love it! I want one now!!!


They are almost available to the public, and then you can have one.....


----------



## phillyd

Sorry for the delay guys, I've got my test bench from Dwood (more pics soon) the 3770k, and the G1.Sniper 3. I've got it up and running with some of the Water Phanom's parts.


theres going to be an unboxing of the mobo up soon, then a review of it. stay tuned!

*And a special thanks to my sponsors*








Gigabyte









Monsoon Cooling


----------



## skitzab1

nice nice


----------



## simonfredette

oof , stock intel cpu cooler , bet you cant wait to get rid of that , I dont remember ever using one of those .. Love that board though man, sweet stuff


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> oof , stock intel cpu cooler , bet you cant wait to get rid of that , I dont remember ever using one of those .. Love that board though man, sweet stuff


yeah I have a CM V6 i want to use but i cant find all the mounting materials! It's gonna go under water pretty soon tho.


----------



## superericla

Love the test bench, I'm having Dwood make me one with quite a few customizations.


----------



## phillyd

did the unboxing for the Gigabyte g1.Sniper 3. I'm not good yet but I am getting better. I need to know how to edit the videos better and make my own intro effects and such.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Love the test bench, I'm having Dwood make me one with quite a few customizations.


yeah it is fantastic. He can do more customizing, better than anyone around, for cheaper than you can get any pre-made bench.


----------



## Zantrill

Great job!


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


Stock cooler on a G1 motherboard... you should be banned for this.









Nice build BTW.


----------



## chino1974

Keep em coming PhillyD !!! I am not ashamed to admit the fact that you have been a major influnce on me with my new Switch 810 build. I will be having the build log up asap hopefully tonight if all goes well.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock cooler on a G1 motherboard... you should be banned for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build BTW.
Click to expand...

haha i couldnt get my cm v6 mounting screws, so stock it is, its okay im running 4GHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Keep em coming PhillyD !!! I am not ashamed to admit the fact that you have been a major influnce on me with my new Switch 810 build. I will be having the build log up asap hopefully tonight if all goes well.


thanks and i cannot wait to see it!


----------



## shadowhero18

i agree about the stock cooler... don't make me drive over to indiana, talk to a couple locals about where your address is, and shove that V6 *[email protected]#$&* (indefinite length censor). of course all in a kind and gentle way.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## phillyd

Set up a blog.
phillydmods.blogspot.com


----------



## shadowhero18

lol. site pictures are small


----------



## phillyd

click on em


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, I'm in florida this week, but friday ill be ordering RAM, my HDD, the PSU and getting my rig up and running independently of any water phantom parts. more pics to come soon, and then at the end of the month ill have the money from the water phantom to spend on finishing this build!

the OP is updated with a more accurate parts list!


----------



## shadowhero18

awesome can't wait to see it!


----------



## phillyd

I had Alatar move four posts from the day I made this log into this thread, so now I have four extra posts to work with!
Thanks Alatar








also gonna purchase this on thursday

I'm going to use the hive, purchase the strider at the end of this month and send Skitzab1 the cables for MDPC-X sleeving, then use the strider once hes sent me the cables back. When I do my P&P build I will use the Hive PSU
found that Seagate and I cant pass up the extra 500GB for such a low price
and I'll pick up the other 8gb of RAM later on.


----------



## phillyd

Parts for the SwitchBox









thanks to Hank @ PPCs


----------



## phillyd

I'm starting to organize my first few posts, and I've announced some more changes to my parts list.
From Performance-PCs
G-Vans FC9 Fan Controller

Swiftech MCP655-B (sleeved in black)

FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series 250ml reservoir (w/cathode converter, sleeved in black)

Wiremate, my desk is a mess of wires, so I thought I'd try it out.

These will likely arrive very soon.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have that same 360. Works awesome. But make sure to have High Performance fans you'll get better temps from any fan that runs near 2000rpm. Mediums are nice an all but were talking some serious Fins Per Inch at 36 FPI.









~Ceadder


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I believe I'm going to get the corsair high performance static pressure fans which not only run pretty quiet at 2350rpm but also are designed with wide flat blades to overcome high resistance like crazy fpi radiators


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I believe I'm going to get the corsair high performance static pressure fans which not only run pretty quiet at 2350rpm but also are designed with wide flat blades to overcome high resistance like crazy fpi radiators


I thought about getting some of those myself.


----------



## phillyd

I'll do unboxings/reviews of them when I get em.


----------



## strych9

Subbed, man I love black and green themed builds!


----------



## phillyd

thanks!


----------



## phillyd

Got my Performance-PCs box! They are getting the res from their supplier for me so it's not here quite yet.

Also found my tripod so no motion blur


----------



## phillyd

and I won a Bitfenix Recon fan controller!


----------



## GREG MISO

that awesome i saw your name on the bitfenix giveaway. What kinda rads are you planning to run?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> that awesome i saw your name on the bitfenix giveaway. What kinda rads are you planning to run?


idk. i have three pending sponsorship requests on rads. I may grab a GT Stealth for the top.


----------



## GREG MISO

You better do some crazy modding. With your creativity and a drememl and drill it could be amazing.


----------



## phillyd

yeah I'm going to buy a dremel when i get the cash.

Just a heads up guys, basically every piece in this rig, including the case, fan controller, Res & cover, fittings, fans, GTX 120 radiator, pump, SSD's, motherboard, and of course, the case.


----------



## Fantomau

Phillyd,

Cooling
[Monsoon Cooling] compressions, rotaries, and q...

You have monsoon rotaries?


----------



## phillyd

not yet. I emailed him about them, seeing if there was any progress, so I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## phillyd

The manufacturing of the rotaries is almost complete, according to Gene.

*Also, I got my FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series 250ml reservoir!*


----------



## phillyd

*The Danger Den box will arrive tomorrow.*
From Danger Den
Danger Den M6

Two Danger Den 680 blocks


----------



## Zantrill

Getting excited for ya...


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I just need to get those GPU's and the case. really badly.


----------



## simonfredette

I love the CPU block with a mirror finish , I have all EK nickel plated bla bla bla in black and sometimes I think it would be nicer with either a metal finish or mirror ( polished ) , what you have there is going to be sick


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I love the CPU block with a mirror finish , I have all EK nickel plated bla bla bla in black and sometimes I think it would be nicer with either a metal finish or mirror ( polished ) , what you have there is going to be sick


I was gonna di-noc it but its so pretty lol.


----------



## simonfredette

keep it for now , if you di noc now theres no coming back , not without a lot of peeling and cleaning.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah. I don't think I'll di noc it at all


----------



## simonfredette

I wonder if the heat wouldnt make it peel anyways


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I wonder if the heat wouldnt make it peel anyways


good thought, but people use Di-noc on cars, hoods and exhaust do fine.


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> good thought, but people use Di-noc on cars, hoods and exhaust do fine.


don't even get me started on di-noc hoods... makes me cringe everytime i see them...









this is what i want to do to them







car sitting there


----------



## phillyd

*Got my Danger Den box! M6 Nickel block, and Two GTX 680 copper/acrylic blocks.*






Mounting screws

They gave me fittings too












Spoiler: More 680 Block Pics


----------



## shadowhero18

lo me gusta


----------



## phillyd

I'm enacting a sub for sub principal. if you sub/comment on my logs, mention your or have yours in your sig and I'll do the same!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I love DD products... They are something to work with.


----------



## phillyd

I'm loving the 680 blocks and the M6 is just sexy. I love it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Im loving the koolance gear I just got... I got a MASSIVE res.... i anit lying either


----------



## phillyd

Yeah i was shocked by the size of the FrozenQ res, And it's soo sexy. lol


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm enacting a sub for sub principal. if you sub/comment on my logs, mention your or have yours in your sig and I'll do the same!


And who is this implied too?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> And who is this implied too?


anyone


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> anyone


lol then come check out my new log - Project Downsize - CM 690II - Rotated Motherboard, Matx Size


----------



## phillyd

done!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm enacting a sub for sub principal. if you sub/comment on my logs, mention your or have yours in your sig and I'll do the same!


LIES!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm enacting a sub for sub principal. if you sub/comment on my logs, mention your or have yours in your sig and I'll do the same!
> 
> 
> 
> LIES!
Click to expand...

it started with that post lol


----------



## Zantrill

ok. no lies


----------



## superericla

I really love the Danger Den water blocks, I'm considering getting one for my GTX 680. Let me know how performance is once it's all up and running.


----------



## phillyd

I can tell you the 7970 is exceptional. they are a slab of copper and a piece of acrylic, so they are heavy, but its worth it for the look and performance IMO


----------



## superericla

Good to hear. I might upgrade to a DD block somewhat soon if I get the funds for it.


----------



## phillyd

How do you like that XSPC?
I wish they would make a 680 block that looked like the 690.


----------



## superericla

It's pretty great actually. There are five ports on it so it'll work with most, if not all, setups and temps have been great in the upper 30s to lower 40s under full load.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> It's pretty great actually. There are five ports on it so it'll work with most, if not all, setups and temps have been great in the upper 30s to lower 40s under full load.


nice! With a GTS 240 in pull with my cougars and a GTX120 in push/pull with FZ fans I was getting low 50's max on my VERY OC'ed 7970 & the danger den block. but I also had 1.5v @4.8 running through an 8 Core bulldozer with a raystorm in the loop


----------



## superericla

My GTX 680 is somewhere around 1320MHz and I have an i7-3820 at 1.45V 5.0GHz. Of course, I have a 420mm radiator with push/pull Cougar fans cooling it...


----------



## phillyd

lol the 420 radiator is the big difference there ^
my 240 & 360 both in push/pull should handle my two 670's and 3770k just fine.


----------



## superericla

I would say so, 72000mm^2 worth of radiator space should be more than enough for three components. You could likely even add a third GPU and do fine.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I would say so, 72000mm^2 worth of radiator space should be more than enough for three components. You could likely even add a third GPU and do fine.


3 or even 4 maybe. I could always put a 120 in the front and the back of the case too.


----------



## superericla

Very true. Either way, the setup sounds good so far.


----------



## simonfredette

I always thought the xspc block would seem like too much , a little too dead space for me , I have a raystorm so it just seems like putting 2 more blocks with the blue acrylic would look meh .. I want to see one with a raystorm and a pair of 690's now to see ..


----------



## phillyd

idk i thought it would match well.


----------



## kgtuning

Nice work Philly


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Nice work Philly


thanks


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> thanks


your welcome! let me know how that M6 works out, I wouldnt mind buying one myself.


----------



## phillyd

I already know the performance will be insane. It looks gorgeous too.


----------



## phillyd

Corsair is sending me 10 120mm Static Pressure High Performance fans and 3 140mm Air Flow Quiet Edition fans soon! Can't wait!


----------



## simonfredette

lucky , I could use some better fans , my next order is going to be like 8 gentle typhoons


----------



## phillyd

Have you tried AP-15's? They are nice too.

*Made a twitter for my mods and pc stuff. follow me!*
https://twitter.com/PhillyDMods


----------



## phillyd

I am selling the Water Phantom! (well it is actually sold) So I have the funds to get this build rolling. I should have the remainder of the parts here in the next two weeks!


----------



## phillyd

Got my Corsair Air fans!
5xAir SP two-packs
3xAir AF fans


----------



## Fantomau

Very nice phil


----------



## kgtuning

have some fans! couple more colors and got the rainbow.


----------



## phillyd

thanks guys







and I'll be painting the white ones green soon.


----------



## barkinos98

very nice fans, subbed. im sure some sleeving wont hurt the fans


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> very nice fans, subbed. im sure some sleeving wont hurt the fans


They wires are already black so the chances of that are slim.


----------



## modnoob

but what kind of green are you painting it the fans to be specific


----------



## simonfredette

thats a lot of fanage , yeah its a word!! Dr. Seuss said so !!


----------



## phillyd

Some of the fans will have a neon green ring around them (like the green on the G1.Sniper 3) and some with grey to look like speakers.


----------



## modnoob

Can you just bolt the fans together and turn them on and have a new hair dryer lol nice fans
Also it might be an intresing to look into is vinyl dye it stains the fans and makes it the color you want
ts really good for cheap not as cheap as spray paint buy still cheap


----------



## phillyd

lol that would be fun. I hear you are very likely to lose performance if you stack fans though.


----------



## modnoob

Yea epesailly with that many fans that are spinning the same speed and also are the pwm controlled or no


----------



## phillyd

they are 3 pin so no, they come with resistors to lower the RPM, but I'll be using either a Bitfenix Recon or a Lamptron fan controller.


----------



## TheBadBull

Get the FC10!

:3


----------



## phillyd

I'm definitely considering it


----------



## phillyd

Reeven has decided to give me an RFC-01 fan controller.


----------



## Zantrill

New Sponsor?


----------



## phillyd

Ah I'm learning how to embed images with my iPad lol. Edited


----------



## Zantrill

Nice! I want


----------



## phillyd

I'm happy!!


----------



## phillyd

Friend got a new camera (GE X5 Power Pro) and it takes some good shots.



Spoiler: Motherboard






























Spoiler: Fans














Spoiler: Reservoir










Spoiler: Bitfenix Recon


----------



## imadude10

Looks awesome. Although it looks like you forgot to remove the clear plastic on the center of the fans... and it bothers me.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadude10*
> 
> Looks awesome. Although it looks like you forgot to remove the clear plastic on the center of the fans... and it bothers me.


there is none, just a shiny sticker.
but thanks


----------



## kgtuning

Those pictures came out super nice Phily! Looks sick!


----------



## Dwood

Looking good, your package should be coming in shortly


----------



## phillyd

Thanks guys! And I cant wait, Dwood. Thanks for helping me out.
*Everybody check out Dwood's work, it's in his sig and mine as well*


----------



## CBoerZ

Subbed


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBoerZ*
> 
> Subbed


Thanks!


----------



## chino1974

Hey Phillyd I thought you were doing the sub for sub deal? What happened you miss my "Lethal Threat" log? I am just starting to try and get caught up and need all the help and advice possible from someone with your thread knowledge


----------



## TheBadBull

It's looking good, Philly.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks bull!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey Phillyd I thought you were doing the sub for sub deal? What happened you miss my "Lethal Threat" log? I am just starting to try and get caught up and need all the help and advice possible from someone with your thread knowledge


I thought I was subbed! I've been watching it and I love it.


----------



## chino1974

Oh ok I'm trying to get the pics caught up lil bit at a time. Have tons of time for the next couple months due to the back injury.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Oh ok I'm trying to get the pics caught up lil bit at a time. Have tons of time for the next couple months due to the back injury.


what i always do is select a spoiler's worth and use the uploader then move to the next one.


----------



## chino1974

What do you mean by the uploader? Is there some way to upload the pics faster ?


----------



## phillyd

just click the image thing above a post and multi select pics with shift and control. then select quality then do something else as they all upload


----------



## phillyd

More Pics! Sorry for bad quality. friend with nice cam is coming over soon to do more.


----------



## Dwood

looks awesome. Can't wait for the video review of that mobo.


----------



## phillyd

thanks! you did a great job overall. no complaints. I hope you can start kicking out cases with full featues. that would be awesome!


----------



## modnoob

dam that is sexy that test bench also how long is that res
and how many 5 1/4 bays could it fill up


----------



## phillyd

It isnt a bay res and could probably fill up 6-8 of them. its 260mm long. and Dwood made the bench and he does much more! check him out.


----------



## modnoob

i know it isn't but i was tinkling of making a plexi window for my fathers build and mounting it in the bays thanks for the info

what time do you expect this mod to be done


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> i know it isn't but i was tinkling of making a plexi window for my fathers build and mounting it in the bays thanks for the info
> 
> what time do you expect this mod to be done


Frozenq makes dual bay helix reservoirs and there are short 150mm models of the tube ones
And I will finish this build 3-4 weeks from when the Water Phantom sells


----------



## modnoob

yes i am aware of that but vertical is what he wants so yea thanks for the info you should become a sales man for something big man


----------



## phillyd

Thanks, but I would recommend the short res, then


----------



## phillyd




----------



## modnoob

what cooler is that looks so cool i might get it if i wasnt thinking about water cooling


----------



## phillyd

It's a cooler master v6 with corsair air fans


----------



## modnoob

that test bench looks amazing but how much did it cost you for all the custumatiaton you did


----------



## phillyd

Check his bench page for full details








http://www.overclock.net/t/1293430


----------



## superericla

That bench looks so small next to the 'Roids bench.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah it does! But I can't do any bigger on my desk lol


----------



## superericla

I basically have to dedicate an extra table/desk for mine. It takes up a lot of room but I really can't fit everything in a bench smaller than this one.


----------



## Dwood

Oh yall stop it









Looks good, I see a change I need to make right now with the psu holder though.

I love the look of the corsair fans white ring in there.

Thanks guys for showing them off, I know Ive got a few orders because of yall!


----------



## phillyd

No problem! Another thing I would mention is that the IO needs a tie down point, or really a metal bracket. And the covered bench needs a cutout for io.


----------



## Zantrill

Just saw the updated pics...... so smexy!


----------



## phillyd

I'm gonna feel bad moving off of that bench in a few weeks


----------



## superericla

The 'Roids bench is permanent for me until I get the funds for a CaseLabs case. What are your plans for the bench once you switch off it?


----------



## phillyd

Might decorate and sell it, might keep it for back up, might mod it and do a build in it. Idk at this point


----------



## superericla

Any idea of what case you'll be moving over to?


----------



## phillyd

Yessir I'll be moving to a Switch. Lots of modding to do once I get the case though


----------



## superericla

I enjoyed the Switch while I had one, I was just looking for a bit more space to expand my water cooling setup. There's a lot you can mod in the Switch, that's for sure. I'm interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! I am interested too. I cannot wait to get my hands on the case


----------



## phillyd

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302508
Build log for a client


----------



## Hatefly

Looks like this is going to be real nice. Can't wait to see how you mod this thing.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! It should be great!


----------



## phillyd

Woot! Water Phantom is 2 maybe 3 days from completion! that means It will get sold and this build will finally get the funding it needs


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Woot! Water Phantom is 2 maybe 3 days from completion! that means It will get sold and this build will finally get the funding it needs


YESS cant wait







I was just gonna ask when updates were gonna come


----------



## phillyd

it makes me happy to see there is still some interest in my builds after all this time.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it makes me happy to see there is still some interest in my builds after all this time.


what is this build all about?


----------



## phillyd

ohh youu


----------



## phillyd

Just cropped background this out of a pic of my Dwood PSU cover..


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## kgtuning

I love that PSU cover, Dwood does awesome work.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I love it! His work is some of the best I've seen. I love the bench and backplate he made too.


----------



## phillyd

Just thought I should mention that I will now be acting as the Hardware rep for Performance-PC's. PM me with any questions or concerns related to PPCS. Thanks!


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just thought I should mention that I will now be acting as the Hardware rep for Performance-PC's. PM me with any questions or concerns related to PPCS. Thanks!


Do you benefit from financial advantages on their products since you're rep ?


----------



## phillyd

I won't discuss the details but I do get paid, like a normal employee. and the occasional perk.


----------



## Fuganater

In for the rest. I like me some wc bench builds.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! Things should get moving soon, just got past training on one job and getting over being sick. I need to finish the Water Phantom already.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just thought I should mention that I will now be acting as the Hardware rep for Performance-PC's. PM me with any questions or concerns related to PPCS. Thanks!


Awesome man, congrats!


----------



## phillyd

I'm trying to decide which RAM set to get.
I have found 4x4GB sets of 1866MHz:
Used G.Skill Sniper (black) -$75
New Corsair Dominator (black) -$ 135
New Corsair Dominator Platinum - $165

The Dominators have a subtle blue sticker, but the tops can be removed and painted
The dominator plats look perfect, there are two sections on the top that can be painted, and have custom light bars in the future
The G.Skills have a red sticker on the side and it is kinda obvious, I would probably have to remove it.

I am willing and able to cough up an extra $90 for the plats, but I could use the extra cash if not.


----------



## Fuganater

G.Skill is fine if your not going to OC them.


----------



## phillyd

I will be OCing them and the looks are extremely important


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I will be OCing them and the looks are extremely important


Everytime I see the platinums I think I drool a little longer. They look way too good. My next build will have them for sure. By the way, just found this and I am now subscribed. Congrats on the job and this build looks and will look amazing. Keep up the great work!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! I'm leaning towards the plats at this point.


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks! I'm leaning towards the plats at this point.


Definitely the platinums. The kits I got overclock like crazy.

1866 9-10-9-27 -> 2400 10-12-12-31

Haven't bothered pushing them any further, but they're definitely hot sticks.


----------



## Rognin

If you want to OC, i heard Samsung are the best you can get. They are however a little bland.

Something a Vernier Caliper and Dwood might be able to fix actually... think about it, ram you like with the OC'ing.

Sheesh, I'm gonna send a PM to Dwood... Thanks Phillyd!


----------



## phillyd

Hah I've actually discussed it with him briefly. I kind of want to stick to brand loyalty here, I'm far too much of a stranger to corsair's products.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hah I've actually discussed it with him briefly. I kind of want to stick to brand loyalty here, I'm far too much of a stranger to corsair's products.


Samsung isn't a good brand to stick with?

I kid I kid!

Nice log bud!


----------



## phillyd

haha thanks!
I might buy two sets of Erakith's 2x4GB 1600MHz Mushkin Blackline


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks!
> I might buy two sets of Erakith's 2x4GB 1600MHz Mushkin Blackline


How?


----------



## phillyd

One of his buddies was selling his stuff to support Adam's family, but the Mushkin RAM sold last night


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks!
> I might buy two sets of Erakith's 2x4GB 1600MHz Mushkin Blackline


DO IT! nice looking ram.... It'd help out to...


----------



## phillyd

It already sold :/


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It already sold :/


well thats good either way. If i could buy more i would.


----------



## phillyd

Me too! I'd love to get some of his stuff


----------



## Ceadderman

Sadly I can't buy any of his stuff.







I don't have an Intel CPU and have no need for a PSU. The RAM was gone before I got to the marketplace so I had to buy some. Good thing Newegg had a daily deal on a pair of 8Gb Dominators. It was between that or 2000 series at 8Gb. I got the 16Gb pair and figure when Corsair puts out a 16Gig set of 2000 GTs' I'll get those and sell these to my bro and get my GSkills back and put those up. But I would really have liked those Mushkins especially knowing that it would help his family. I didn't know the man from what I've seen here he was good people and good people can always use a hand no matter when. Wish I had known him.









~Ceadder


----------



## phillyd

I understand! I just glad things are going so quickly. I'm gonna donate to the tribute build, time, parts, money, something, I need to. Adam was a bro


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I understand! I just glad things are going so quickly. I'm gonna donate to the tribute build, time, parts, money, something, I need to. Adam was a bro


I can donate some Thermal Paste. I got a partial tube of G751 that I can send.only one CPU application out of a 3g tube.









But not knowing what the build is I can't really commit much else. Do you have a link to the build?









If I had the $200 laying around or could fenagle it somehow I'd love to have that BEC ASRock board. I don't have an IvyBridge CPU but it would give me an excuse to get one.









~Ceadder


----------



## phillyd

http://www.overclock.net/t/1322886/sponsored-erakith-a-tribute


----------



## phillyd

My Crucial M4 256GB from Sean Webster is coming soon, and ill be buying a Cooler Master Silent Pro 1300W and probably a Cooler Master Storm Trigger. I will likely be purchasing a Ducky Shine 2 later on and using the storm trigger for my prodigy build


----------



## phillyd

Any comments?
Just sold my Water Phantom's RAM so I had to get RAM for this build until I could afford my Corsair Dominator Plats.
I bought 2x4GB PNY 1333MHz at Best Buy for $25, not a bad deal.

My 256GB is installed and I'm running Windows 8 Pro now. boots crazy fast.

Got the Reeven RFC-01 Fan controller installed as well! looks and runs awesomely


----------



## phillyd

Well *I finally bought the Switch 810 iin Matte Black*! Should be here Thursday. They had a really good sale ($130) so I went ahead and bought it.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well *I finally bought the Switch 810 iin Matte Black*! Should be here Thursday. They had a really good sale ($130) so I went ahead and bought it.


Nice! the matte black is sick. If I didn't end up with the Gunmetal, I would have got a matte black.


----------



## phillyd

I have been hell-bent on the matte black for ages. the Gunmetal is sexy but the matte black is perfect for this build.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have been hell-bent on the matte black for ages. the Gunmetal is sexy but the matte black is perfect for this build.


I think both colors are awesome. I can't wait to see you do with yours!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks I'll be doing a review/unboxing that should be up this time next week.


----------



## eskamobob1

sub'd for sure







... and i like that you are sponsered by yourself


----------



## phillyd

Oddly enough I was sponsored by PPCS then they hired me


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Oddly enough I was sponsored by PPCS then they hired me


its a conspiracy man!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


that face always reminds me of constipation


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> that face always reminds me of constipation










lol... better one for that imo


----------



## phillyd

I really want to get one of these badges for my switch, I hope NZXT still has some! XNine sent me one a while back.


----------



## phillyd

I just made a facebook page for my mods, like it?
Philly D Mods


----------



## phillyd

CM Storm Trigger and Cooler Master Silent Hybrid Pro 1050W are here!

My Switch and HUE are arriving today


----------



## phillyd

Gonna be uploading some unboxings soon, but I built my rig in the Switch.


----------



## kgtuning

looks good man.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks!

In light of DD's closing, I'll be selling the GPU blocks and getting 7950's and blocks instead. Instead of paying $409 for a single 670, I'll pay $320 for a single 7950. Better management of my money.


----------



## kgtuning

yeah way too much IMO. smart move.


----------



## phillyd

But yeah ill be selling those blocks off as well as my Dwood bench if anyone is interested.


----------



## modnoob

How much for the bench


----------



## phillyd

Asking $80. Shipping will be worked out.


----------



## modnoob

currious
might buy it when i get the money


----------



## eskamobob1

aw... why u selling your bench? those things are beauts... mines on the way to me now







... and nice looking build







... sry about the DD sponsorship though


----------



## phillyd

I love it but mine has run its course and money is in short supply for me.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... ik that feeling







... well i cant wait to see where this build goes


----------



## phillyd

Thanks!


----------



## phillyd

All of my cases
From the left: Bitfenix Prodigy, NZXT Source 210, NZXT Phantom 410, and of course my NZXT Switch 810


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> All of my cases
> From the left: Bitfenix Prodigy, NZXT Source 210, NZXT Phantom 410, and of course my NZXT Switch 810


lol... nice line up there







.... i never realized the 810 was bigger then the 410







... never worked with them side by side i guess


----------



## phillyd

Yeah the Switch is bigger than the normal phantom. The switch is a full tower and the phantom is a slightly bigger mid tower.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah the Switch is bigger than the normal phantom. The switch is a full tower and the phantom is a slightly bigger mid tower.


lol... i knew that technicaly, but i guess it never realy dawned on me


----------



## burksdb

subbed thinking about picking up one of those cases and want to see what you do with this one.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> subbed thinking about picking up one of those cases and want to see what you do with this one.


Thanks! I'm interested to see what happens too!


----------



## phillyd

My very best cabling job. even the back panel is good.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## phillyd

Finally! Got my fittings from Monsoon




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kgtuning

Wow! That's a lot of fittings. Nice.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah they really fixed me up!
6 90 degree LED Adapters
6 45 degree LED Adapters
12 LED Plugs
18 Compressions


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah they really fixed me up!
> 6 90 degree LED Adapters
> 6 45 degree LED Adapters
> 12 LED Plugs
> 18 Compressions


I am jealous.... I'm not looking forward to buying fittings for my switch...


----------



## modnoob

Looking forward to this
I want a sponser but I'm probably not good enough but I have an idea


----------



## phillyd

Your mod is awesome dude, you should build up a portfolio and pitch your idea.


----------



## Zantrill

Philly, no moar luv 4 U till you come back the the OMPT thread.


----------



## modnoob

Thanks that means a lot I'm still waiting for ideas I'm gonna build a slight
That d wood bench was amazing it must have been hard to let it go


----------



## phillyd

*Update! Got a Razer Goliathus Extended Speed Edition*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Thanks that means a lot I'm still waiting for ideas I'm gonna build a slight
> That d wood bench was amazing it must have been hard to let it go


I actually haven't gotten rid of it yet.


----------



## eskamobob1

that CPU cooler in sucha beautiful case makes me feel dirty


----------



## Shrimpykins

That CPU cooler... So clean!









I've had my Goliathus for it must be at least a year now. Nice to not have to worry about running out of mouse space huh?

I'll be subbing for future updates.


----------



## modnoob

Oh gos that CPU cooler just is so cool where did you get it
I really want one of those it looks like the temps on that liquid CPU cooler are so good

I'm kidding nice set up mines a teribel idea


----------



## phillyd

ahha thanks for the sub. I just need to grab some Duralene tubing and a 360 rad and I'll be on to water cooling.


----------



## modnoob

Well how good of a discount do you get from pppc


----------



## modnoob

Well I have a 360 rad what 280 rads do you recommend


----------



## phillyd

I don't believe I'll disclose that but they treat me well. I'm not familiar with any 280 rads at the moment, since I've only ever been on the market for 120mm fan rads.


----------



## modnoob

Ahh OK what's the best 240 rad cause I am making a liquid cooled 410 with a 280 up top and a 240 in the front and one 140 on the bottom and a 120 in the back but first I need to get the rads


----------



## phillyd

wow the 120 in the back and 140 on the bottom might be a bit cramped. the highest FPI rads are Black Ice GTS, they work fine.


----------



## phillyd

bump for subs? Saving up for the first 7950 as we speak. no more than 10 days from purchase


----------



## modnoob

Could I say sub again for a sub from you
I had an idea but I decided not to do it cause you had this thread avalible it wouldn't seem nice to have similar themes cause well mine was black air cooled and it had speakers on the 120 mount in the side panel


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Could I say sub again for a sub from you
> I had an idea but I decided not to do it cause you had this thread avalible it wouldn't seem nice to have similar themes cause well mine was black air cooled and it had speakers on the 120 mount in the side panel


dude do whatever you want. my idea is FAR from original. so go for it.
but yeah you got the sub!


----------



## phillyd

Homemade P4 keychain.


----------



## modnoob

HahA that made my day might do that with the bathroom keys with a laptop


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... saw someone do that with an old style chip with the pins on it... first time they put it in their pocket and it got stuck... it was hillarious


----------



## phillyd

The gold from the pins on a Sempron I tried this with formed a small shield against the copper IHS making it near impossible to drill through. game out messy too.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Well I have a 360 rad what 280 rads do you recommend


Modnoob Im using a Black Ice GT 280 in the bottom of my Phantom 820 and it works great. Dropped right in no issues at all.


----------



## modnoob

Ahh a chose the alpha cool one with aero cool fans


----------



## phillyd

Alphacool makes sexy rads. That's probably what I'm gonna get.


----------



## modnoob

Yea I got white tubing for my build and white coolant and some mod my toy fittings
Guess where I ordered it from with a ocn esclusive discount


----------



## phillyd

It's been a while guys, but I've got a lot to show you guys. Firstly, I bought an MSI Twin Frozr 7950, and it will be here Tuesday! Next, I'd like to show you my Razer BlackWidow Tournament w/MX Cherry Blues and WASD Keycaps, and some more battlestation pics



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























I've also updated the OPs and Index.


----------



## modnoob

About time any changes in the spec list


----------



## phillyd

I've updated my rig and look in the first few posts, they are all accurate and up-to-date!


----------



## alfredshuryan

Subd, Nicely done PhillyD.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks Al!


----------



## phillyd

It's here!
MSI R7950 Twin Frozr III



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bratcat

This looks good. I love your gpu


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! I should be getting some pics of my rig up tomorrow


----------



## phillyd

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stringcheese166

Philly I love your work~ I see stuff like this and wish I could find a theme for my switch ): Anyways, looks sweet super jelous


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! I can't wait to start implementing the audio theme.


----------



## ninojean

So clean!!!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks Ninojean!


----------



## phillyd

So I borrowed a friend's CLC and got 4.5GHz, it's too hot to go any higher. I might need to delid.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2710840


----------



## sinnedone

looking good! what temps?


----------



## phillyd

Too hot. peaks around 90 in IBT extreme, but usually stays at 84 or so, never above 70 in other stuff though.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Too hot. peaks around 90 in IBT extreme, but usually stays at 84 or so, never above 70 in other stuff though.


Before I delidded my 3770k IBT would hit 94-95c


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I'm going to delid before I put it under water.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I'm going to delid before I put it under water.


Best decision I made. Used cool laboratory liquid pro, lapped the IHS and block while it was all apart. About 30 c drop in IBT and prime after 24 hours.


----------



## phillyd

Dang! I don't think I have the patience to lap though


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Dang! I don't think I have the patience to lap though


Well as we talked before the M6 block is very flat and it maybe yielded 1-2 c and 3 c for the IHS. But some blocks and IHS are more bowed then others.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I won't worry about it. Do you guys know how easy liquid ultra is applied?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I won't worry about it. Do you guys know how easy liquid ultra is applied?


I thought it went on like liquid pro, with a q-tip. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## phillyd

*Sponsor Announcement!*

KBtalking is sending me one of their KBtalking Pro Bluetooth mechanical keyboards. I will do a text/pic review as well as a video review when I get the board.

Check it out here: www.kbtalkingusa.com


----------



## phillyd

*KBtalking Pro unboxing!*



Subtle logo


Options


Outside of the box...


The tablet/phone stand and Mac function keycaps


Cardboard manual with punchouts that make something. hmm...


USB cable (not sleeved) and keycap puller (Ducky style, not Filco)



Micro USB input, Reset/Pair button, power switch


Back with battery cover off


Takes 2 AA batteries


rubberized feet that flip out to angle the board up a bit.


Full view


Enter key says KBtalking






Functions are printed on a strip above the function keys.


----------



## sinnedone

Do the keys light up???


----------



## phillyd

They do not, the keys are laser etched. I chose the black on black because I love the look. You can get white text instead.


----------



## sinnedone

Interesting... Look is very sleek i will agree.









I myself couldnt use it as I still look at the keyboard while I type.









Wish i would have seen that discount earlier, Ive ordered alot from them and since theyre only 30 minutes away shipping is next day.


----------



## phillyd

You mean PPC's right? You can always arrange pick-ups for free! And that's why they made the white text model. I like it a lot so far!


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys me and a buddy of mine will be doing a stream of Bioshock Infinite gameplay at 3:30pm EST today. My Twitch is http://www.twitch.tv/phillyd32, be sure to stop by!


----------



## phillyd

Well I'm finally getting the thread moved to the sponsored section! Time to thank the sponsors!

*Gigabyte*
Thanks for giving me this awesome Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 z77 motherboard! Thanks for believing in me Irene!


*Performance-PC's*
These guys were one of my first sponsors, and of course since then I've become their hardware rep! Hank still makes me prove my worth for sponsorships though! Thanks for working with me from the start! They provided a FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series Black Helix res as well as a few other smaller goods.


*Monsoon Cooling*
Thanks for the awesome fittings! You guys advanced the look and uniqueness of my build by letting me have the awesome angled LED fittings and plugs! Can't wait to test them out!


*KBtalking*
Thanks for providing a KBtalking Pro keyboard for reviewing! This keyboard is very unique, and the Bluetooth functionality is just what I wanted! The video review will be coming soon as well as modifications.


*Corsair Memory*
Thanks to the people at Corsair for providing all 13 fans, 10 of the 120mm SP fans and 3 140mm AF fans, for this build. The cooling power will soon be put to test with some serious rads including an Alphacool Monsta rad.


*REEVEN*
I'd like to thank REEVEN for providing the amazing RFC-01 fan controller for my use. It has served me well and will serve me well in the future!


*Danger Den*
Finally, I'd like to thank Danger Den. They were my first sponsor, and I love the products they gave me. It's sad that they had to shut down! I wish I still had my best sponsor around to provide any items I wanted from them. I will continue to use and love the parts I've gotten from them, especially the Danger Den M6 Nickel block that will be featured very soon.


----------



## phillyd

KBtalking pro with green keycaps!


----------



## phillyd

Woot! I bought a Black Ice GTS 360 so I can get a CPU loop setup. FINALLY gonna use the DD M6 and fittings!


----------



## phillyd

The radiator arrived! Pics with the Corsair Air SP fans


----------



## phillyd

Well I'm water-cooled now. Feedback?


----------



## GREG MISO

The ram throws the flow off for me. It just doesnt match. Other than that it looks good so far. You should change to black tubing or even white.


----------



## pcjunkie429

Couple questions:

1. Why'd you go with that thin rad?

2: Why isn't the top row of fans mounted inside the top of the case?

Loop looks good, other than that minor nitpick. I'd pick up a 60mm thick 360 rad and mount the top set of fans in the top part of the case, where they're "meant" to go. (I put that bit in quotes because obviously you don't have to do it that way, but it's how it was designed).

Any plans to put that GPU under water? just wondering. Cheers!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> The ram throws the flow off for me. It just doesnt match. Other than that it looks good so far. You should change to black tubing or even white.


Ew colored tubing. I'm keeping the tubing and will be using a colored coolant. The RAM will be replaced with 4 sticks of dominator platinum. Thanks for the input! Better pics should be coming in a couple of days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcjunkie429*
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> 1. Why'd you go with that thin rad?
> 
> 2: Why isn't the top row of fans mounted inside the top of the case?
> 
> Loop looks good, other than that minor nitpick. I'd pick up a 60mm thick 360 rad and mount the top set of fans in the top part of the case, where they're "meant" to go. (I put that bit in quotes because obviously you don't have to do it that way, but it's how it was designed).
> 
> Any plans to put that GPU under water? just wondering. Cheers!


Thanks!
1. The rad was VERY cheap (and has very high FPI) and I will be moving to an Alphacool NexXxos XT45 or UT60 later on.
2. I think that the gap above the mobo looks awkward, and the color rings look nice on both sides. It also lets me use the upper portion for the fan cables.

I'll be putting the GPU under water eventually, with a second 7950 (under water as well) to top it off. A Monsta 240 will help cool the GPU's


----------



## pcjunkie429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks!
> 1. The rad was VERY cheap (and has very high FPI) and I will be moving to an Alphacool NexXxos XT45 or UT60 later on.
> 2. I think that the gap above the mobo looks awkward, and the color rings look nice on both sides. It also lets me use the upper portion for the fan cables.
> 
> I'll be putting the GPU under water eventually, with a second 7950 (under water as well) to top it off. A Monsta 240 will help cool the GPU's












Sounds good. Can't wait to see.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! I can't wait either.


----------



## PCModderMike

Tubing being used?


----------



## phillyd

Duralene 3/8" 5/8", It is great tubing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

That pump even though hidden once side panel is closed looks a bit wacky.


----------



## pcjunkie429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That pump even though hidden once side panel is closed looks a bit wacky.


Hadn't noticed this until you said it, but it is a bit crooked. I would suggest getting one of these and mounting it to one of the 120mm fan mounts in the floor. It would look better, and would be a lot more stable.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That pump even though hidden once side panel is closed looks a bit wacky.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcjunkie429*
> 
> Hadn't noticed this until you said it, but it is a bit crooked. I would suggest getting one of these and mounting it to one of the 120mm fan mounts in the floor. It would look better, and would be a lot more stable.


Yeah I'm not too worried about it atm, but I will figure some way to mount it and hide it properly


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Duralene 3/8" 5/8", It is great tubing.


At first it is.








Only been using my Durelene about 4 weeks and I'm changing it out for Primochill LRT Advanced. It's starting to cloud, guess you really get what you pay for. This is my second time using Durelene too, the first batch clouded too, but it wasn't as noticeable because I was using a pastel so I chucked it up as the coolants fault.


----------



## darwing

Great build! Are you going to wc gpu? Please take more pics of the frozenQ!!! As well I just got mine in but don't know what connector for power to use!! Lol the fan mobo connectors aren't the correct fittings


----------



## darwing

Oops double post


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> At first it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only been using my Durelene about 4 weeks and I'm changing it out for Primochill LRT Advanced. It's starting to cloud, guess you really get what you pay for. This is my second time using Durelene too, the first batch clouded too, but it wasn't as noticeable because I was using a pastel so I chucked it up as the coolants fault.


Half the WCing thread would disagree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Great build! Are you going to wc gpu? Please take more pics of the frozenQ!!! As well I just got mine in but don't know what connector for power to use!! Lol the fan mobo connectors aren't the correct fittings


you have to buy a converter for Cold cathodes.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Half the WCing thread would disagree.
> you have to buy a converter for Cold cathodes.


I was part of the half that told you to try it remember? When I thought it was so awesome for such a small price. But it's whatever if you don't wanna take someones advice, like most people, just got to learn for yourself. In fact, it already looks somewhat cloudy. It's not crystal clear like mine was when it was brand new. Or is it used? It looks like it's been used in another loop already.


----------



## phillyd

I guess I'll have to wait and see how it turns out. Not gonna replace tubing I already have until I see that it is starting to cloud.


----------



## DiamondCut

Sub 4 Sub! Great build!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiamondCut*
> 
> Sub 4 Sub! Great build!


definitely will! Thanks!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait and see how it turns out. Not gonna replace tubing I already have until I see that it is starting to cloud.


Yea of course just wait it out for now. If it works for you, then great. But I figured I would give a heads up. When you put your card under water maybe at the same time you could change the tubing out if it gives you problems.
Here's my Durelene after about 6 weeks of use, running distilled with Mayhems dye and silver coil. It's sitting next to the new Primochill LRT that went in today.


----------



## phillyd

I'll have to see the primochill in 6 weeks too! I still haven't seen any clouding but I guess we'll see.


----------



## phillyd

*Update video!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un-58heVmjE

*KBtalking Pro disassembly*







*Better Rig Pics!*


----------



## wermad

Luv how em monsoons look


----------



## phillyd

Thanks Wermad


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys sorry about the delay. I've decided to go with the new Corsair Vengeance Pro RAM. I will be getting 2x4GB of it tomorrow in 1866MHz, and 8GB more later. I will also purchase liquid ultra so I can delid! And finally, I got a Naga Epic! Pics are below.

*Also in this post:*
Theme announcement
New desktop
New router
My visit to PPC's

*Theme*
I need some help picking a new character theme for my build, help here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1402077/

*Desktop*


*Router*
Asus RT-N65R


*Visit to PPC's*
At the end of last month I graduated high school, and to celebrate my family went to Disney World. As many of you know, the PPC's warehouse is in Florida, about an hour and a half from Orlando. Since I live in Indiana and work strictly online, I took a day to go over and visit Hank and the crew, so I thought I'd make a post about it.

Here I am at the entrance, excited to meet everyone!


They started me off with some sleeving,



Then I went to the modding dept. where they had me cut some mesh




I met Chuck in the shipping dept. we packed boxes and talked for over an hour, it was fun!


Just a note, Chuck likes to fill in any empty, unprotected parts of case packaging with cardboard for extra protection.


I helped unload and stock an order of Enermax fans next.


They sent me off with a box of promotional type items



Spoiler: Box contents















And I bought a Naga Epic while I was there to save on shipping costs.





Spoiler: Thanks to the Sponsors!




*Gigabyte*
Thanks for giving me this awesome Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 z77 motherboard! Thanks for believing in me Irene!


*Performance-PC's*
These guys were one of my first sponsors, and of course since then I've become their hardware rep! Hank still makes me prove my worth for sponsorships though! Thanks for working with me from the start! They provided a FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series Black Helix res as well as a few other smaller goods.


*Monsoon Cooling*
Thanks for the awesome fittings! You guys advanced the look and uniqueness of my build by letting me have the awesome angled LED fittings and plugs! Can't wait to test them out!


*KBtalking*
Thanks for providing a KBtalking Pro keyboard for reviewing! This keyboard is very unique, and the Bluetooth functionality is just what I wanted! The video review will be coming soon as well as modifications.


*Corsair Memory*
Thanks to the people at Corsair for providing all 13 fans, 10 of the 120mm SP fans and 3 140mm AF fans, for this build. The cooling power will soon be put to test with some serious rads including an Alphacool Monsta rad.


*REEVEN*
I'd like to thank REEVEN for providing the amazing RFC-01 fan controller for my use. It has served me well and will serve me well in the future!


*Danger Den*
Finally, I'd like to thank Danger Den. They were my first sponsor, and I love the products they gave me. It's sad that they had to shut down! I wish I still had my best sponsor around to provide any items I wanted from them. I will continue to use and love the parts I've gotten from them, especially the Danger Den M6 Nickel block that will be featured very soon.


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, I just purchased some Junpus Thermal paste so I can delid and 2x4GB of Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz in silver.


----------



## phillyd

Well I got to painting some trim on my case. I believe it was the humidity, but for whatever reason, the paint didn't stick too well. Thus, the finish and coverage is poor, as well as the color evenness. I'll be getting a different shade of green, prepping better and using a paint room next time, but here's an idea of what it will look like.



In the following week or so, the RAM will be installed later this week, delidding will be done (and overclocking), the loop will be redone (the res flipped over, a t-line for draining added) and some better pictures will be taken.


----------



## IT Diva

looking forward to seeing it all tidied up.

I've actually been getting a good bit of my supplies from PPC's lately.

Pricing is good, great selection of Bitspower fittings, and being in Fla. the shipping to the Caribbean is within a work-week.

How come I never get any promo stuff









Darlene


----------



## phillyd

Thanks Darlene! Remember to use the OCN55 code for 5.5% off. You can email [email protected] if you want a sponsorship. Or you can just ask for some promo stuff on the notes of your next order, they might include a couple of items since you're a big customer.

Oh and I forgot to post a pic of the 5.25" bay!


----------



## phillyd

Well I got Junpus TIM today, gonna get CLU for the die and delid the 3770k soon!
Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Chicklet

Looking good so far!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks Chicklet


----------



## nukem

Somebody left your front door open! I could swear I've seen this place somewhere before











Seriously though. Beautiful build and lighting.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks!


----------



## phillyd

I got 2x4GB of Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz in Silver. The kit runs CL10 stock at 1.5v.
Overclock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2846214


----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## phillyd




----------



## phillyd

Took some pics using my sisters Canon Rebel XS and I could not get it to focus anywhere but the far left center. Most pics came out fine but none of my far shots of the PC did. Apologies for the first blurry pic.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What did you have it set to? Full auto?


----------



## phillyd

I had it set to "TV" which let me increase or decrease shutter speed.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I had it set to "TV" which let me increase or decrease shutter speed.


Ok then. Press The button circled, and then press set to elect auto focus point, or use the arrow keys to select the point you want.



Also, I would shoot in Av or manual, tv is only really good in sports.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Also, I would shoot in Av or manual, tv is only really good in sports.


Thanks! I'll remember this in the next shoot. I really hope my sister doesn't decide to sell the camera.


----------



## phillyd

Anyone have any ideas why this log is getting like 1/100th of the attention that it used to?


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why this log is getting like 1/100th of the attention that it used to?


When you originally "finished" some people may have unsubscribed, or they just may not be talking.


----------



## phillyd

I finished? When did that happen?


----------



## sadeter

Lol. I did put it in quotes.


----------



## phillyd

Hah I just have no idea to what you are jokingly referring.


----------



## Ishinomori

How are you finding the monsoon fittings?

I am looking at getting the Modmytoys version with the carbon fiber wrap.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18340/ex-tub-1714/ModMyToys_Carbon_Fiber_Enhanced_Compression_Fitting_-_12ID_x_34OD_-_Modders_6_Pack_Matte_Black_MMT-CFF-MB-BK-1234-6.html?id=eSjQV2dF&mv_pc=6763#blank


----------



## phillyd

How are they? Absolutely fantastic. They work great. I would suggest buying from Performance-PC's though


----------



## Ishinomori

I suppose you would at that, haha.

I'll price up a list on Fcpu then see if i can get all the same items through Performance PCs, the clencher will be the shipping rates as i live in Australia.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> I suppose you would at that, haha.
> 
> I'll price up a list on Fcpu then see if i can get all the same items through Performance PCs, the clencher will be the shipping rates as i live in Australia.


We'll see what comes up cheaper







remember to use the code OCN55 for 5.5% off your order on PPC's


----------



## Ishinomori

Will do, hope that comes off shipping as well, lol

Looking to be up near $100, then conversion, poor Aussie dollar declining!

Sweet looking rig mate, can't wait to start building my custom loop.

Cheers.


----------



## sinnedone

I really like that new vengeance ram heatsink. How is it working out for you?

I wish I could get just the heatsinks and put it on my older style vengeance ram.


----------



## phillyd

They're awesome! They are made completely of metal, and they look fantastic. The overclocking ability is good too. It's about a 20% OC on 1.65v


----------



## holiday121

Thinking about ordering a 810. Your build is amazing. I was wondering how you painted the trim. We're you able to take it off or did you tape off and spray it?

Also I never messed with water cooling before. Honestly I just would like the cosmetic look of it haha I know that's bad but is it hard to do as a complete noob. I will be ordering my haswell setup this week.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks holiday121! I really appreciate the compliments. I'm really a noob too! I started building computers in November or so of 2011. I started water cooling the following summer, and modding later that fall. If you do enough research and are determined, you'll be able to handle water cooling. However, it will take a lot of work, it will take a few hours, you'll have some frustration, you'll realize you need another part in the middle of the loop sometimes, and you'll have some leaks. However, if you follow the guides, you will not risk your parts. It IS very rewarding. The custom loop is one of the most unique things you can do for a build. It reflects your mind as there are MANY ways that the same loop can be done. It offers exception cooling and thus overclocking headroom, and if done right is very quiet.

As for the 810, it is an amazing case. The case in that price range that I like the most atm is the Corsair Air 540, but the wide footprint and poor space management isn't ideal. However, the Switch 810 is a tried and true, wonderfully done case. The modding was easy. The trim pops off from the case and comes apart into many pieces via screws.


----------



## phillyd

Well I'm making money now! Idk what I'm going to get next but I'm thinking sleeving, a water block for my GPU, the rest of my RAM, and then pump mounting stuff.


----------



## phillyd

Incoming early this week:
Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80Ω
Fiio E17 Headphone Amp/DAC


----------



## dman811

Finally read through the thread Philly! Amazing job so far. I really dislike the layout of PPC's site, but with that OCN55 code, it brings the cost of things from FCPU down quite a bit. That and I really don't like the over all structure of FCPU either, but I have been using it for much longer. And shipping costs... NY-CT vs FL-CT.


----------



## phillyd

Our webmaster has an AWESOME new site on the way. It's only a matter of time


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why this log is getting like 1/100th of the attention that it used to?


Not much going on?


----------



## phillyd

I've updated like 1 million times more often in the last 2 months :O


----------



## PCModderMike

But the build looks exactly the same...









You asked....so just trying to answer honestly....and honestly, from my perspective, as an average person popping in here every once and awhile, the build looks almost exactly the same.


----------



## phillyd

About two months ago.

About 2 weeks ago.


Anyways thanks, for the tips. things should keep moving well in the next while.


----------



## PCModderMike

Putting the two side by side like that....I apologize for the exaggeration. Progress is progress, and it looks good.
Just feels...slow. But, I think you've explained before, and I know the kind of situation you're in being young and limited with funds...so just keep at it. Build on.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Our webmaster has an AWESOME new site on the way. It's only a matter of time


Will this involve the ability to save carts and wishlists?


----------



## Ishinomori

Doublepost


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> Will this involve the ability to save carts and wishlists?










yes it will.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> About two months ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways thanks, for the tips. things should keep moving well in the next while.


What's with the change of the tubing placement?


----------



## phillyd

I had to flip the res to prevent bubbling, and the new order will allow for easier inclusion of GPU blocks.


----------



## phillyd

Alright I'll post better pics tomorrow, as well as pics of my Fiio E17, but here's some shots of my new Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80Ω headphones.


----------



## phillyd

*Announcement!*

I have found a partner for this build's sleeving. OCN user TeamBlue will be doing the sleeve work for this build, featuring a custom 8-pin and 24-pin. I may get more done later by him.

He should have the sleeving done soon in the next day and he will post pics here so you guys can see before I install the cables!


----------



## phillyd

I have delidded the CPU and am working on the overclocks. I cannot even get a 4.9GHz boot at 1.55v as of yet though :/


----------



## phillyd

I'll have pics of the sleeved cables up tomorrow as well as pics of my new headphones and DAC. And I get paid soon, so I've posted a poll asking what I should buy next.


----------



## phillyd

Finally decent pics. Some look washed out though :/ still getting the hang of this camera.
Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80Ω and Fiio E17



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Pics of the build with sleeved cables soon, whenever I figure out how to get a good rainbow on my 24-pin.

Also *please vote in the poll!*

Also, this build will soon take on the theme of the DC character, *The Spectre*


----------



## phillyd

By popular demand, I purchased the X-Star 27" 1440p PLS Monitor today. It should arrive by Monday at the latest!

Now vote on what I get next!

As always, comments & feedback are greatly appreciated.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You guys need to comment on my build log some again, Haven't had a comment in FOREVER. The last 7 posts are mine.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You guys need to comment on my build log some again, Haven't had a comment in FOREVER. The last 7 posts are mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

YES.


----------



## barkinos98

FUUUUUUUUU
i was going to post before anyone else did, coming from OMPT ofc

:/

i need a proper theme for my computer so badly to attract attention :/


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You should uh, kinda buy what you want not what the thread votes on IMO.


----------



## dman811

I agree with nvidiaftw12^, but if you want us to vote on what you buy, I would say get the paint materials and etc.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

GET THE RAHM!!!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> YES.


NO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> FUUUUUUUUU
> i was going to post before anyone else did, coming from OMPT ofc
> 
> :/
> 
> i need a proper theme for my computer so badly to attract attention :/


You'll have to rename your rig, and start modding (and move it to case mods) if you want any real attention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You should uh, kinda buy what you want not what the thread votes on IMO.


I'm unsure, and last time I got what I wanted anyways. I already have a few things that I know I want planned out, but with so few items left, idk what I want next.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I agree with nvidiaftw12^, but if you want us to vote on what you buy, I would say get the paint materials and etc.


Thanks for the opinion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> GET THE RAHM!!!


I've considered it, I want to do a RAM disk


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> NO
> You'll have to rename your rig, and start modding (and move it to case mods) if you want any real attention.
> I'm unsure, and last time I got what I wanted anyways. I already have a few things that I know I want planned out, but with so few items left, idk what I want next.
> Thanks for the opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've considered it, I want to do a RAM disk


that sounds about right...
I need a name


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> that sounds about right...
> I need a name


How 'bout one that is actually true...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> How 'bout one that is actually true...


exactly i need a proper name and a theme.
i currently have no idea what to rename it to and no idea for a theme


----------



## phillyd

What is your current color scheme and generally, what are your interests?


----------



## barkinos98

my mobo is the sabertooth, rams are dominator gt's (but i hate red boards).
so it is completely black-ish.

i'm interested in cars, legos and music








i was thinking of getting some BMW in the build but idk if that would look good/bad.


----------



## phillyd

Hmm...you should do a Rorshack mod.


----------



## barkinos98

i just think it would be better if it was something i knew








I'm leaning towards a bmw theme but heres the thing: i dont have access to modding stuff so i cant do any metal work :/


----------



## phillyd

All you need is a dremel, a drill, and a couple of metal files.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> All you need is a dremel, a drill, and a couple of metal files.


really?
but dude i suck at precision stuff








i have a very, very shaky hand which doesnt help at all


----------



## phillyd

You draw a cutting line, cut on the outside of the line, and file down to where you want it.


----------



## SDub

Pretty cool log but kind of average. Some custom WC and some paint; am I simplifying it? Maybe for the noobie modders you can take pictures of your process instead of just the end result. Also, photos of peripherals like routers, headsets, etc. seem to clutter the thread as it seems like the focal point should be the mod of the case/rig.

I don't want to underplay this build log at all. I can't do what he's doing as easily, but I've got a lot of comparisons to make to it being in the "Sponsored Case Mods" category.


----------



## dman811

The fact is though, that his sponsors were comfortable enough to be willing to sponsor his mod, so it does deserve to be in the Sponsored Case Mods section.


----------



## SDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The fact is though, that his sponsors were comfortable enough to be willing to sponsor his mod, so it does deserve to be in the Sponsored Case Mods section.


Never said he didn't "deserve" to be here. He does so very much. This is indeed a sponsored case mod.


----------



## dman811

OK, I probably just read your post in the wrong way that made it seem as though you thought he shouldn't be here.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> Pretty cool log but kind of average. Some custom WC and some paint; am I simplifying it? Maybe for the noobie modders you can take pictures of your process instead of just the end result. Also, photos of peripherals like routers, headsets, etc. seem to clutter the thread as it seems like the focal point should be the mod of the case/rig.
> 
> I don't want to underplay this build log at all. I can't do what he's doing as easily, but I've got a lot of comparisons to make to it being in the "Sponsored Case Mods" category.


Hmm...Thanks for the tips. It's about to get a lot less average


----------



## Phelan

You need to do what I need to do- just get at it


----------



## phillyd

I need to get some supplies and make this build truly unique


----------



## SDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmm...Thanks for the tips. It's about to get a lot less average


Looking forward to it!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmm...Thanks for the tips. It's about to get a lot less average




Uh oh, about to take it to another level?


----------



## phillyd

Yes







I just got my X-Star PLS and it is pretty amazing. This much scren estate and the DPI is pretty similar to my old 1080p monitor. I have to get a ton of new wallpapers though. Still looking for a Spectre one in 1440p.


----------



## dman811

I just spent 10 minutes Googling trying to find a Spectre picture at 1440p, and no dice, not even at 1080p.


----------



## phillyd

I found 1 at 1080p but it's an upscale from some lower resolution. I need to get a Spectre action figure and get studio pics then do some photoshop magic.


----------



## barkinos98

i found this spectre

idk if its what you want but the resolution is close to your 1440p monitor


----------



## phillyd

lol wrong spectre barki. That's the _Silk_ Spectre


----------



## barkinos98




----------



## modnoob

i just bought a 1440 p monitor too lol


----------



## phillyd

In case some of you are still subbed to this, I'm doing a new Case Mod Build Log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1627508


----------

